# Persian Fairy Floss



## Lynan (Oct 28, 2006)

http://www.viceversa.com.au/pariya/order/#pashmak

( click on photo's to see how it really looks.)


I have bought and tried two varieties of Pashmak ( saffron and rose) and it is the most wondrous stuff I can tell you!
Has the look of dyed shanks of sheep wool but then just melts in your mouth like regular candy floss.

Has anyone an idea on how its made? I actually went out and bought a home candy floss maker to experiment a year or so ago but no luck!  

Looks beautiful over certain desserts. The Iranian rosebuds/petals are exquisite also.


----------



## Lynan (Oct 29, 2006)

Edited to say: I used the rose pashmak on Turkish Delight Cheesecakes and ate the saffron one with a wee bit of help from ChefScotty!! ( I sent him the remains to try!)

Oooops! Meant to be on original post but hey...its Sunday!


----------



## XeniA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hmm, interesting stuff on that site!

Had never even seen or heard of pashmak -- had you seen it used somewhere? In any event, agree it would be wonderful for decorating exotic desserts (I like gold leaf, ever tried it?).

As for making it, I would doubt one could make it at home somehow, but that's pure guesswork! Have you tried Googling for procedure/recipe?


----------



## Lynan (Oct 29, 2006)

Ayrton said:
			
		

> Hmm, interesting stuff on that site!
> 
> Had never even seen or heard of pashmak -- had you seen it used somewhere? In any event, agree it would be wonderful for decorating exotic desserts (I like gold leaf, ever tried it?).
> 
> As for making it, I would doubt one could make it at home somehow, but that's pure guesswork! Have you tried Googling for procedure/recipe?


 
Yep...I saw it used around 3 years ago but could not source it in NZ until 18 months ago. ( I have not bought from the site linked above but you are right, there is some other wonderful sounding yummies there!!)

When I tried to reproduce it with the home floss maker, I added sesame oil n saffron to sugar then allowed it to dry out before putting into machine.
I got floss, and it tasted of sesame and saffron but the thickness and luxuriousness of Pashmak was not there. 
Oh well, back to the drawing board. Its very expensive to buy and if I can reasonably reproduce it Id be one happy girl!
I have even visited Iranian sites/messageboards to try to find out but so far zilch.
Only indication I get is that it is handspun.

Doesn't that sound wonderful??


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 29, 2006)

I've never tried that!  Now I really DO have to go to Kalustyan's!  I know they've got it there!!!


----------



## cjs (Oct 29, 2006)

how interesting that looks...and tasty!


----------



## Snoop Puss (Oct 29, 2006)

Have a look at this link:

http://www.asiaplus.tajik.net/EN/NACION_KUHNYA/032.shtml?0323.htm

The English is understandable enough.


----------



## Lynan (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks so much for that link Snoop Puss! 

After reading it, there is no way Im gonna attempt it at home. lolol
I guess it is pretty much like how noodles are shaped by hand...meaning the twisting, turning technique. Just amazing to watch noodles made that way. Just HOW they get them all to same thickness is beyond me!!

And I was interested to see mutton fat is required for the Pashmak..it did have a fatty kind of taste to it, not at all overpowering but still, it was there.

Thanks again!


----------



## velochic (Oct 30, 2006)

In Turkey (where dh is from) this is called pişmaniye.   None of my in-laws (and the are all very good cooks) ever would try to make this from scratch.  It's far too hard to get the strands fine enough, even with special equipment.  It's best to just buy it from online turkish groceries.  Try the pistachio... that's awesome![FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------

